
Why Aren't More Advertisers Using Widgets? - dell9000
http://adage.com/article?article_id=132778
======
teej
A few reasons:

1) Advertisers don't "get" it. They try to fit the idea of a "widget" into
their standard idea of an ad, so that's all it ends up being. To much -brand-
and not enough -utility-.

2) They are risky. The people pushing widgets use a bunch of metrics that
don't really correspond to anything other than low-quality eyeballs.

3) They are stupid. Talking desktop avatars. Put your face here. Get the
weather. Is someone actually going to get long-term value out of them? No.

That's certainly not an exhaustive list, but it's what came to mind after
working with the advertisers and working for a widget developer for a year.

